# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZKey Huawei Advanced Tool 2.7.1.4 released! More powerfull

## mohamed73

*zZKey Huawei Advanced Tool 2.7.1.4 released! More powerfull *     *IMEI PERMANENT REPAIR SUPPORTED on ALL Huawei MTK65xx DEVICES!!!*  *
We are continuously working to satisfy our customers...*    *Choose zZKey = Build Confidence + Increase Expertise*    *What's New:*
------------------------------------ *Huawei G610-U15* [IMEI Permanent Repair] ****FAST n FREE**** *Huawei G610-U20* [IMEI Permanent Repair] ****FAST n FREE**** *Huawei G610-U30* [IMEI Permanent Repair] ****FAST n FREE**** *Huawei G700-U10* [IMEI Permanent Repair] ****FAST n FREE**** *Huawei G700-U20* [IMEI Permanent Repair] ****FAST n FREE**** *Huawei G730-U10* [IMEI Permanent Repair] ****FAST n FREE**** *Huawei G730-U27* [IMEI Permanent Repair] ****FAST n FREE**** *Huawei G730-U251*[IMEI Permanent Repair] ****FAST n FREE**** *Huawei G750-U10* [IMEI Permanent Repair] ****FAST n FREE**** *Huawei H30-U10* [IMEI Permanent Repair] ****FAST n FREE**** *Huawei Holly-U19* [IMEI Permanent Repair] ****FAST n FREE**** *Huawei Honor-3C-Lite* [IMEI Permanent Repair] ****FAST n FREE**** *Huawei Y220-U00* [IMEI Permanent Repair] ****FAST n FREE**** *Huawei Y220-U01*[IMEI Permanent Repair] ****FAST n FREE**** *Huawei Y220-U05* [IMEI Permanent Repair] ****FAST n FREE**** *Huawei Y220-U10* [IMEI Permanent Repair] ****FAST n FREE**** *Huawei Y220-U17* [IMEI Permanent Repair] ****FAST n FREE**** *Huawei Y221-U03* [IMEI Permanent Repair] ****FAST n FREE**** *Huawei Y221-U12* [IMEI Permanent Repair] ****FAST n FREE**** *Huawei Y221-U22* [IMEI Permanent Repair] ****FAST n FREE**** *Huawei Y221-U33* [IMEI Permanent Repair] ****FAST n FREE**** *Huawei Y320-U01* [IMEI Permanent Repair] ****FAST n FREE**** *Huawei Y320-U10* [IMEI Permanent Repair] ****FAST n FREE**** *Huawei Y320-U30* [IMEI Permanent Repair] ****FAST n FREE**** *Huawei Y320-U151* [IMEI Permanent Repair] ****FAST n FREE**** *Huawei Y320-U351* [IMEI Permanent Repair] ****FAST n FREE**** *Huawei Y321-U051* [IMEI Permanent Repair] ****FAST n FREE**** *Huawei Y330-U01* [IMEI Permanent Repair] ****FAST n FREE**** *Huawei Y330-U05* [IMEI Permanent Repair] ****FAST &n FREE**** *Huawei Y330-U07* [IMEI Permanent Repair] ****FAST n FREE**** *Huawei Y330-U11* [IMEI Permanent Repair] ****FAST n FREE**** *Huawei Y330-U15* [IMEI Permanent Repair] ****FAST n FREE**** *Huawei Y330-U17* [IMEI Permanent Repair] ****FAST n FREE**** *Huawei Y511-U00* [IMEI Permanent Repair] ****FAST n FREE**** *Huawei Y511-U10* [IMEI Permanent Repair] ****FAST n FREE**** *Huawei Y511-U30* [IMEI Permanent Repair] ****FAST n FREE**** *Huawei Y511-U251* [IMEI Permanent Repair] ****FAST n FREE**** *Huawei Y520-U12* [IMEI Permanent Repair] ****FAST n FREE**** *Huawei Y520-U22* [IMEI Permanent Repair] ****FAST n FREE**** *Huawei Y520-U33* [IMEI Permanent Repair] ****FAST n FREE**** *Huawei Y600-U00* [IMEI Permanent Repair] ****FAST n FREE**** *Huawei Y600-U20* [IMEI Permanent Repair] ****FAST n FREE**** *Huawei Y600-U40* [IMEI Permanent Repair] ****FAST n FREE**** *Huawei Y600-U151* [IMEI Permanent Repair] ****FAST n FREE**** *Huawei Y600-U351* [IMEI Permanent Repair] ****FAST n FREE****
--------------------------    *DISCLAIMER:*
-------------------------- *The change   IMEI/MEID option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective   of repair the original IMEI/MEID. Any illegal use with the IMEI/MEID,   changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are on their own   responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to misuse of this   software.*    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *For Africa and MiddleEast countries can contact with الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (U.A.E)*  
PD: *You have other Brand/Model Android MTK? Of course, can test with this update.*
Select: *Huawei Android ADB Autodetection2 MTK* ... *We want to Test Permanent IMEI repair in more and more... Brands/models*   
-------------------------------- *SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SUCESSFUL USER REPORT* 
1- @J3Soft -> *10 FREE Credits*
2- @laduka -> *5 FREE Credits*
3- @الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] -> *5 FREE Credits*
4- @الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] -> *5 FREE Credits*
5- @الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] -> *5 FREE Credits*   *Please Contact US*  Do You Want free zZKey  credits? Of course is your turn now, report success logs of *Huawei Module*,  *SMARTZ Module*, and you will be the next winner!!!
--------------------------------- *Now, Follow US On The Social Networks!!!* Twitter: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Facebook:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Youtube:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*Instagram: ZZKEYTEAM*  *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

